# Naturpool winterfest machen



## dieducks (9. Nov. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ab jetzt ja dann doch mit Frost zu rechnen ist, habe ich heute mal angefangen meinen Naturpool winterfest zu machen. Dazu habe ich im Pumpenschacht die Schieber für den Skimmer und den Bodenablauf geschlossen. Im Bodenfilter (Revisionsschacht) habe ich im Zulaufrohr einen Gummi Verschluss Stopfen mit Flügelmutter eingesetzt damit aus dem Filter kein Wasser zurück in den Pumpenschacht fliessen kann. In den Zulaufdüsen im Pool habe ich auch 2 Verschlüsse eingeschraubt (Der offene links ist der Überlauf/Bypass vom Bodenfilter) , auch von hier kann kein Wasser mehr in den Pumpenschacht zurück fliessen.

 

 

Somit konnte ich im Pumpenschacht alle herausragenden Rohre wasserfrei bekommen sowie die Pumpe abbauen und den Ultrasieve entleeren. Auch die 110er Rohre nach den Schiebern habe ich leer gesaugt.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings noch Bedenken wegen der Rohre vor den Schiebern, da die zumindest bei dem vom Bodenablauf recht weit noch ungeschützt in den Pumpenschacht ragen. Auch beim Skimmer bin ich mir nicht sicher wie ich dort vorgehen soll.

Bei dem Rohr oben im Bild handelt es sich ausgerechnet um das vom Bodenablauf, da kann ich schlecht das Rohr im Pool verschließen. Was meint Ihr, reicht es wenn ich im Pumpenschacht das herausragende Stück Rohr mit Isolierwolle dick umwickle? Oder komplett vor dem Schieber mit Isolierschaum einschäumen?

Zur Not könnte ich auch noch mit dem dicken Neopren das 110er Rohr im Bodenablauf verschliessen und das Rohr im Pumpenschacht soweit es geht leerlaufen lassen. Nur mit was könnte ich das Rohr im Pool verschliessen? So einen dicken Verschluss Stopfen habe ich nicht gefunden.

Dann zum Skimmer. Falls ich einen passenden Verschluss Stopfen für das 110er Rohr bekommen würde könnte ich das Rohr zu machen und auch im Schacht soweit leer laufen lassen dass nichts mehr einfrieren kann. Die Rohre selber liegen ca. 1 Meter tief, da dürfte nichts passieren. Sind halt nur die Enden.

 

Oder das Wasser bis unter die Skimmerkante ablassen? Wären ca. 5 cm.

 

Ich hoffe auf Eure Vorschläge / Erfahrungen.


Viele Grüße, Jochen


----------



## jerutki (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Naturpool winterfest machen*

Hallo Jochen,

wollte mit Interesse den Thread am Wochenende verfolgen, was und vorallem wie die anderen Teichfreunde das so machen, aber leider hat noch niemand geantwortet.

Ich kann Dir aber empfehlen, in die offene Gummimanschette(muffe) ein Rohr senkrecht nach oben gehen zu lassen, bis knapp über die Wasseroberfläche, falls die Zugschieber ihre Dichtigkeit verlieren.  So steigt Dir das Wasser im Rohr nur auf die Höhe der Wasseroberfläche und überflutet Dir nicht den Pumpenschacht.

Ich habe 4 Zugschieber (110er) verbaut und keiner ist über eine längere Dauer wirklich Dicht geblieben. Habe dies auch schon einigemale hier im Forum gelesen.

Zum Schutz Deines Pumpenschachts gegen Frost könntest Du einen Doppeltenboden einbauen. Z.B. machst Du links und rechts oberhalb der grauen Rohre ein Kantholz an die Wand, wo Du anschließend Bretter oder eine andere Abdeckung aufbringst.
Auf die Bretter legst Du gepreßte Strohballen (40x50x100cm) oder ähnliches.
Damit Schütz Du Deinen Schacht vor tiefem Frost.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.

Viele Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## dieducks (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Naturpool winterfest machen*

Hallo Karsten,

vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung.
Das mit dem senkrechten Rohr werde ich machen. Danke für den Tipp. Sicher ist sicher.
Bezüglich des Frostes werde ich es ähnlich machen wie Du vorgeschlagen hast. Hatte mir allerdings überlegt einfach 2 Styrodurplatten in den Schacht einzukeilen. Diese mit etwas Abstand übereinander um ein Luftpolster zu bilden. Ich denke auch dass das dann reicht.
Bin halt etwas übervorsichtig  .

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## Patrick K (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Naturpool winterfest machen*

Hallo Jochen 

Hat niemand deiner Bekannten Pferde?  Wenn ja nimmst du einen Mörtelkübel mit Mist und stellst ihn in die Grube , da nach legst du dir Styrodurplatten über die Grube , fertig ist deine Mistheizung, wenn du noch Platz hast kannst du ja zwei übereinander stellen

Gruss OBS


----------



## dieducks (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Naturpool winterfest machen*

Hallo Patrik,

interessante Idee  .
Aber ich bin bei den Styrodur Platten geblieben.
Werde dann berichten.

Grüße, Jochen


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Naturpool winterfest machen*

Hallo Jochen!
Ein Funkthermometer in Deinen Schacht, würde Dich immer informieren, bevor im Frühjahr ein böses erwachen kommt.
Den Skimmer würde ich entleeren und den Wasserstand auf 10 cm unter den Skimmerschlitz einpegeln.
Damit keine kalte Luft einströmt(Pumpenschacht) würde ich den Skimmerschacht auch mit Sturodur verschließen (innen ein Stück Besenstiel o.a. zweimal Draht umwickeln durch die Sturodurplatte führen und vor der Platte noch mal ein Holz und darum den Draht verrödeln) .So ist es eine dichte- wieder lößbare Verbindung ohne Beschädigungen zu verursachen.
Ich denke, dann bist Du auf einer sicheren Seite.

MFG Ron!


----------

